# Indigo made a gift for Peachy Pie in Photoshop didn't know he could do it..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! Indigo made this gift for Peachy Pie. While i was out Indigo opened my computer and photoshoped this photo for Peachy.. Deb said that she would be very suprized if Indi makes comments while i was out but my little guy was so clever and he made this lovely gift. I didn't know that he could do photoshop pictures..

Indi can do better photoshop than i can. I think he can make my signatures for me...

Anyway Indigo wanted to make peachy pie a gift as he wanted to stop by and visit him on the form... Peachy Pie i hope you like the gift that Indigo made for you...

A Gift for Peachy Pie. Indigo stopped by to visit his favorite friend...


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

What a clever boy he is!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my....this is what happens when you let a clever guy like Indi read the forum too much....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! :wow:

Peachy: Mom, Mom -- Look what Indi made for me!! :jumping:

That is a very nice gift Indi sent to you, Peachy. 
How lovely that your friend Indi wanted to send you something.
You are a very lucky little fellow to have such a good friend. 

Peachy: Thank you, Indi! You are a great friend. :hug:

Mom -- how come you never let ME use the laptop.
I promise I won't steal the keys off it anymore if you let me use it. Please, please, pretty please??

Sorry Peachy, it's past your bedtime, we'll discuss this more tomorrow.

Thank you for Peachy's gift, Lyn and Indi!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Wow! :wow:
> 
> Peachy: Mom, Mom -- Look what Indi made for me!! :jumping:
> 
> ...


Message from Indi to Peachy Pie..

Oh I typed this message all by myself with my toe...
Oh Peachy my friend so nice of you to drop by to see your picture I made you.... I got the idea from my mum so I broke into her computer and made it for you. I had to beat my mum before she made it... I am so happy you liked the picture I made for you peachy now you can hang it in your bird room and look at it all day.... I'll make a picture for you and your friends anytime so I am so happy you liked it..

Love Indigo....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's great Lyn, uh.. I mean Indigo ! SO talented! I'm sure Lyn is proud of her boy's computer skills .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Julie. Yes I am proud of Indis computer skills..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

justmoira said:


> What a clever boy he is!


Thank you..



Jonah said:


> Oh my....this is what happens when you let a clever guy like Indi read the forum too much....


Thank you Randy... But Indi sneaks onto the form when I am not here he checks out the budgie threads and his friends to..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's cute! Indi is such a smart boy!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> That's cute! Indi is such a smart boy!


Thanks Gabby.. I am glad you liked it..


----------



## CrazyBlueBudgie (Oct 20, 2015)

Too Funny! I need Indigo as my Assistant! What kind of Payment does he take?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Hi, Indi, Apollo ,here. My ma says she is sure you do not know what a Blarny Stone is. Indi, what is a Blarny Stone? My ma will not tell me!! Over and out.
Apollo:budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

CrazyBlueBudgie said:


> Too Funny! I need Indigo as my Assistant! What kind of Payment does he take?


Thank you. Indi said you can hire him anytime he said he works by the hour...UMMM Indi has a credit card but he said $20 an hour plus Millet on top of that... My naughty little guy!!!



Jo Ann said:


> Hi, Indi, Apollo ,here. My ma says she is sure you do not know what a Blarny Stone is. Indi, what is a Blarny Stone? My ma will not tell me!! Over and out.
> Apollo:budge::budge:


UMMM Miss JoAnn I don't know what a blarny Store is. Can you please explain to me and my Mum as she is scratching her head wondering what it is to she has a funny look on her face trying to figure out what a blarny Store is.... Apolio please ask your mum to explain what the store is..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

In Ireland The leprechuns are famous for telling so many untruths that they were said to kiss the blarny stone to get away with it. That is one of many stories about kissing the blarny stone. Blessings, Jo Ann and Apollo.:hug::hug::budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> In Ireland The leprechuns are famous for telling so many untruths that they were said to kiss the blarny stone to get away with it. That is one of many stories about kissing the blarny stone. Blessings, Jo Ann and Apollo.:hug::hug::budge::budge:


Indigo says UMMM Miss JoAnn what does a blarny stone got to do with the gift I made for Peachy Pie... Indi says he put his heart and soul into making the picture for Peachy... But thanks for explaining it to is. My mum now has heard of the stone as she has a friend in Ireland who has been telling us about it..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Indi, what a talented little boy you are! Handsome and tech-savvy, what more could a hen want?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Indi, what a talented little boy you are! Handsome and tech-savvy, what more could a hen want?


Thanks Gi Gi...Indi loves fixing my computer when things go wrong with it.. I hope he knows what he is doing though!!!


----------



## CrazyBlueBudgie (Oct 20, 2015)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you. Indi said you can hire him anytime he said he works by the hour...UMMM Indi has a credit card but he said $20 an hour plus Millet on top of that... My naughty little guy!!!
> 
> Great Price for such a Talented and Handsome Little Man! Plus the Millet is more than agreeable! Lol


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

CrazyBlueBudgie said:


> LynandIndigo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Indi said you can hire him anytime he said he works by the hour...UMMM Indi has a credit card but he said $20 an hour plus Millet on top of that... My naughty little guy!!!
> ...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, Indi sure is an Alpha budgie and looks a little bigger than Peachy! What have you been feeding him, Lyn?:laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, Indi sure is an Alpha budgie and looks a little bigger than Peachy! What have you been feeding him, Lyn?:laughing:


Thanks Nick. Indi is normal size he only eats the best seed and the best veggies to.. Indi loves his food..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Not to worry, Indi, Kissing the Blarny Stone is fun. You do it with so much style
that it is what us old guys dream of. Apollo is just a little Jealous of such a gorgeous Dude!! Best wishes, Jo Ann and Apollo:hug::clap::laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Not to worry, Indi, Kissing the Blarny Stone is fun. You do it with so much style
> that it is what us old guys dream of. Apollo is just a little Jealous of such a gorgeous Dude!! Best wishes, Jo Ann and Apollo:hug::clap::laughing:


Oh Miss JoAnn Indi says that he forgot that the Blarny Stone was to kiss the stone.... Instead Indi said he will pass on a kiss to you and Apolo instead of the kissing the blarny stone... Indi thinks you both are wonderful....


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, Indi sure is a talented little fellow!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JensBudgies said:


> Wow, Indi sure is a talented little fellow!


Thank you Jen...


----------

